# Tommys Pics BTS Sat (Part 4)



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

And the show continues 































































































































Later, 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

A special thanks to Tommy, Stan and Mike for the great Photo coverage of the BTS. It's a long way for us right coasters to come, so the pictures were very nice. It's nice seeing what some of the people look like too. I am impressed with how fast you get them up. 
Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Paul! A BIG THANK YOU to Mike, Stan and Tommy for their photos. I met Mike at the booth, but missed Stan and Tommy.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I met Mike at the booth, but missed Stan and Tommy.
And me! I left word at the booth for you to come to the steam track and say, "Hi" but I guess you didn't get it. Sorry I missed you Gary. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------

